# Air compressor wiring (speedaire)(dayton)



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry.. we can't help a DIYer

Try this place..

http://www.contractortalk.com/


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

1) get a Grainger catalogue and look for the model closest to the one YOU have.
(grainger.com is a start but you need the hard copy; better yet an older one)

2) plug in the model # that looks closest here: http://www.about-air-compressors.com/speedaire.html and then poke around.

3) while you are looking for the grainger catalog look for a basic electric motor book too.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

What part of *"What is your electrical trade relation?"* did you not get???


_The Admin and Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

This thread has been closed. _


----------

